# Hemichromis elongatus



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a chance to pick up a group of Hemichromis elongatus that are between 4 and 5 inches in length. One pair has already formed out of the group and I would be hoping to get a pair for myself. I've never kept them before and am a little concerned about aggression among themselves and with tankmates. I've got a 5 foot 100 gallon tank with a DIY concrete background with tons of caves and hiding places. For tankmates I am considering congo tetras, Kribs and some smaller jewelfish. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank size sounds great... I think most of the tankmates would end up dead. I'd go with Giant Danios instead... cheaper and quicker.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't keep more than a pair in that tank-all others will end up dead. As for dithers-the only fish *** ever gotten to live with H. frempongi and H. fasciatus were larger tinfoil barbs which did a very good job of keeping them from killing one another. Dont even bother with the kribs, congos and other jewels-they will be killed fairly quickly. I dont think the danios will fare much longer, but it may be worth a try. I had 6-7" tinfoils in with 3" frempongi and 3.5" fasciatus in 6' 125g tanks (2 separate tank). Each had 5-6 jewels in there until they formed a pair, then I sold the rest.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm planning on getting rid of the rest once a pair has formed. The Anton Lamboj book says they have huge breeding territories in the wild and will attack any fish that comes within 3 meters of the fry. Other than tinfoil barbs are there any other species of fish that can live in a tank with a pair of elongatus? Central American cichlids? I'm not thrilled about tying up a 100 gallon tank for two fish. Also I believe the fry would be very hard to find homes for locally if I can get them to spawn. Phoenix is a rift lake town wth very few people keeping anything else. Maybe I need to think about this a little more. Thanks again.


----------

